# OLD SCHOOL ALPINE PXA-H600 DIGITAL PHASE PROCESSOR $165 BIN SHipped



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL ALPINE PXA-H600 DIGITAL PHASE PROCESSOR $700 - eBay (item 190396001391 end time May-20-10 15:57:40 PDT)


If you buy it let us know it's gone...


----------



## garybb75 (Oct 5, 2009)

will my iva-d310 control this procesor?


----------

